# Opening The Fermented Asparagus



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 13, 2020)

Took the fermenting lid off the asparagus and put in a small mason.

Turned out pretty good. Now in the fridge it goes.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 13, 2020)

That looks real good Rick.
I think I may give that a try, cause both Judy & I love asparagus!
Never thought of pickling it!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks really good! I've pickled asparagus many times and like it. But, more and more I'm hearing about fermenting. I think I need to give this a try.


----------

